# Pregnant kitty eating too much??



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

Zoë, my baby, is due within the next 2 weeks. I'm worried that she's eating TOO much! She eats almost 3 3oz. cans of cat food each day. PLUS she's eating the dry kitten chow that I free feed her. I know she's supposed to eat a lot more than usual and that she has growing babies but when is it too much? I don't want her to get overweight.
Sorry to bother everyone with so many questions. I'm just new at this and don't want anything to go wrong.


----------

